# HMS Pakenham WW2



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello and a very happy new year to you all.

This may be a bit of a long shot but does anyone on here have any photographs of HMS Pakenham or her crew?
I have her history but there just don't seem to be any photos anywhere. I have written to the Imperial War Museum and to the Royal Navy at Greenwich but they have nothing apart from some 'technical' photos.
I have used Google but where lot's of images come up saying HMS Pakenham, they are not in fact the right ship. Pakenham's ID number was G06.
My interest is because my father served on this ship during the war from when she first sailed until she was scuttled off Pantellaria, Sicily in 1943 after being shelled.
I would be thrilled if anyone can help.
Best wishes, Bernadette


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

I am going to delete the above post due to false information. Sorry.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

This list of casualties is below an image of a P= Class destroyer. Unfortunately the vessel is in camouflage so there is no ID to prove it is HMS Pakenham. Can't understand why they would post an image if it wasn't the real one.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

This is the vessel shown with the above casualty list >


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

A Google search for HMS Pakenham reveals lots of entries about that ship Bernadette.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2011)

thank you. yes there is plenty of info via Google but sadly no photographs.
There's a website called Pinterest that appears to show Pakenham but when you see the id number it's wrong because Pakenham was G06
I've asked the Imperial War Museum and even they don't have one!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh Wow this is her then!
The accompanying details are correct.
The camouflage looks like it is for the Arctic in the picture but she was mainly in the Mediterranean - would you have any opinion on that?
Thank you very much


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi again,
Yes, this tallies as I know 11 men died. My father survived. The ship had to be scuttled by her sister ship after they towed her for some time but it was slowing them down so much they were vulnerable to German aircraft.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2011)

I am amazed, you did brilliantly to find this, can I ask where you found it? Was it on the internet or in a book?
Kind Regards
Bernadette


----------



## Andy George Portsmouth (9 mo ago)

Bernadette said:


> Hello and a very happy new year to you all.
> 
> This may be a bit of a long shot but does anyone on here have any photographs of HMS Pakenham or her crew?
> I have her history but there just don't seem to be any photos anywhere. I have written to the Imperial War Museum and to the Royal Navy at Greenwich but they have nothing apart from some 'technical' photos.
> ...


Hi There Bernadette,

My father was serving aboard the Pakenham when she was lost (survived). From the information I have gathered, she originally laid down as HMS Onslow in 1941, during her construction the name has changed to HMS Pakenham. During operation Pedestal she took part in a diversionary operation.


5 × single QF 4 in Mk.V (102 mm) guns
1 × quadruple QF 2-pdr Mk.VIII AA guns
Up to 6 × single QF 20 mm Oerlikon AA guns
1 × quadruple 21-inch torpedo tubes
4 × throwers and 2 × racks for 70 depth charges
There are many confusing images purporting to be the Pakenham online, however, they are the same class 'P' ships incorrectly titled. the best one I could find id below.


----------

